# Some Nymph Pics



## Teaspoons (Nov 25, 2009)

Just wanted to post some pics since I haven't done so in a while.

So coming out of lurking to share my nymphs. Got these guys from

Yen- thanks again!

Creobroter nebulosa







T. graminis






Phyllovates chlorophaea











Man I can't wait to get my macro lens for Christmas!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 25, 2009)

Beautiful, every one!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 25, 2009)

Great pictures, I love the T. graminis photo.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow! Great pix, nickname in the top 5% on this forum (actually, 4.76%) and you live within bicycle distance of the Great Yen! I guess you've found a home for life!


----------



## Teaspoons (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks All!

Man I got into this hoby at the wrong time, when will winter end- I want to go mantis hunting!

And to PhilinYuma~ hehe well not quite bicycle distance, but very close.

Yen rocks, I'm lucky to live so close to someone so awesome!


----------



## yeatzee (Nov 25, 2009)

What camera and future macro lens?


----------



## Teaspoons (Nov 26, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> What camera and future macro lens?


Well I have a Canon 20D now and I am floating between getting a

Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM and shopping for a cheap lighting rig

or get the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L USM and a Canon MT-24 EX Macro Twin Lite

Flash. I've also heared that a bracket mounted flash can be just fine as well, although I'm not sure

what kind of bracket as I am not to familiar with them.

(well this is at least what I have gathered would be good options for a first time macro lens/ flash

combo from my research- I've had trouble pinning down which way to go)

I'm looking to do lots of field shooting, but also some studio for which I already have lights.

If anyone has any advice on the matter that would also be muchly appreciated.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 30, 2009)

Teaspoons said:


> Well I have a Canon 20D now and I am floating between getting aCanon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM and shopping for a cheap lighting rig
> 
> or get the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L USM and a Canon MT-24 EX Macro Twin Lite
> 
> ...


 Amanda, please let me know when you have the 'tools' ready, i am interested to check out the Twin lite. The IS should work well for your field shooting, i will bring the standard 100 mm macro and the Sigma macro and we could compare the photo results when you visit me next time


----------



## revmdn (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice.


----------

